

Ask HN: Can I please have an invite to Google+? - ljlolel

I've been off of Facebook for years, and I would much prefer an alternative from a more benevolent company.  You can reach me at jperla@princeton.edu , and let me know if I can do anything in return, I love to talk to and help other hackers.<p>Anybody else can request invites in this thread too, of course.
======
Khao
I'd love an invite also, I can help with anything programming-related in
exchange. s@stevengilligan.me

